# Elon Musk is a dumbass



## Single Malt




----------



## VanGuy

Planes have autopilots too, but the human pilot is always responsible. What was the driver doing that he just let that happen?


----------



## mbd

Might be driver error....TSLA drivers are not great drivers, that is why they need more automation.


----------



## Uberguyken

Yeah he's built a billion dollar tech company that just launched the first Americans into space from American soil in 10 years.... He's a complete idiot....


----------



## backstreets-trans

Looks like AV won't be replacing us anytime soon. These riots prove that when no one is protecting your property crazy despicable shit happens. I'm sure the drunks kids will be on their best behavior at bar close in autonomous vehicles.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

VanGuy said:


> Planes have autopilots too, but the human pilot is always responsible.


 To be fair, pilots usually have more time to take action when something goes wrong with the autopilot. An exception is the debacle last year with the Boeing 737-MAX. In that case, the problem with the autopilot occurred during take off (when there is much less time to respond) and resulted in two catastrophic crashes. I don't think anybody is going to blame the pilots for that...........except for Boeing, that is.


----------



## TBone

Elon Musk is brilliant. The person driving the car and not noticing a bystander and rolled over truck in his lane is the problem.


----------



## SHalester

Musk is many things, a dumbass is not one of them. Now if he would only stop tweeting when altered, that would be a huge improvement.


----------



## TCar

Space, the final frontier. 
Need a ride, call Elon, he is your man.
Brilliant!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

TBone said:


> The person driving the car and not noticing a bystander and rolled over truck in his lane is the problem.


One thing I find interesting about this video is that one of the human drivers at the end also didn't handle the situation very well. The next car that approaches in the same lane as the Tesla has a ton of time to see what is going on ahead of him. And yet he slams on his brakes when he gets to the person on the shoulder and then swerves halfway over into the middle lane, causing the truck behind him to slam on its brakes. And then he pulls out across two lanes and goes around. My first thought was that maybe the sun was in a position that the glare made it difficult to see what is in the road ahead of you, but based on the direction of the shadows it looks like the sun is off to the right pretty low on the horizon. Despite how badly the human handled it, though, it didn't result in an accident.

This is why I am not a fan of the partially autonomous vehicles that the driver is supposed to monitor and be ready to step in if needed. It is really hard (at least for me) to maintain focus on something when you are just watching and not doing anything. I used to have a job on the manufacturing line in a glass factory. One of the jobs that I sometimes had to do was quality inspections on the line. They had this white panel set up on the line with lights. A conveyor belt would run every glass jar that was made on the line in front of the white panel in a single-file line, one jar at a time. We called it the looker light. The job was to sit in a chair and visually check each jar for defects as it passed in front of the panel. Probably about 80-90 jars per minute. You just sat there for two hours at a time watching jars go by in front of your eyes. It was terrible. I hated that job. It was so hard not to fall asleep.

When it comes to autonomous vehicles, I think they either need to be fully capable of driving themselves or don't bother. This halfway in between business is dangerous, in my opinion.


----------



## SHalester

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This halfway in between business is dangerous, in my opinion.


well, the price tag for that option certainly slows me down......if I were to order one that is.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I'm super impressed,

I think they need to switch off the automation, people are too irresponsible to operate half self driving cars.

0% or 100%.


----------



## Rudyhawaii

Launchpad McQuack said:


> One thing I find interesting about this video is that one of the human drivers at the end also didn't handle the situation very well. The next car that approaches in the same lane as the Tesla has a ton of time to see what is going on ahead of him. And yet he slams on his brakes when he gets to the person on the shoulder and then swerves halfway over into the middle lane, causing the truck behind him to slam on its brakes. And then he pulls out across two lanes and goes around. My first thought was that maybe the sun was in a position that the glare made it difficult to see what is in the road ahead of you, but based on the direction of the shadows it looks like the sun is off to the right pretty low on the horizon. Despite how badly the human handled it, though, it didn't result in an accident.
> 
> This is why I am not a fan of the partially autonomous vehicles that the driver is supposed to monitor and be ready to step in if needed. It is really hard (at least for me) to maintain focus on something when you are just watching and not doing anything. I used to have a job on the manufacturing line in a glass factory. One of the jobs that I sometimes had to do was quality inspections on the line. They had this white panel set up on the line with lights. A conveyor belt would run every glass jar that was made on the line in front of the white panel in a single-file line, one jar at a time. We called it the looker light. The job was to sit in a chair and visually check each jar for defects as it passed in front of the panel. Probably about 80-90 jars per minute. You just sat there for two hours at a time watching jars go by in front of your eyes. It was terrible. I hated that job. It was so hard not to fall asleep.
> 
> When it comes to autonomous vehicles, I think they either need to be fully capable of driving themselves or don't bother. This halfway in between business is dangerous, in my opinion.


Half ass driver, half ass autonomous can't make a full ass driver .. JK


----------



## Trafficat

Launchpad McQuack said:


> To be fair, pilots usually have more time to take action when something goes wrong with the autopilot.


If you need to always be ready at a moments notice to take over autopilot, it is best just to not use self-drive mode IMO. I'm not seeing the purpose to it.

The engineers have a lot of work to do to create a system that doesn't need to be taken over. Until we get to that point, it is worthless.


----------



## Amos69

SHalester said:


> Musk is many things, a dumbass is not one of them. Now if he would only stop tweeting when altered, that would be a huge improvement.


He and the Donald have more than that in common

Full SDC is more than a decade away. Pretending it's not is idiocy.


----------



## kingcorey321

I drove next to one of these cars on the freeway.
The driver was using the steering wheel. 
As the company of a gps company told me it will be another 40 years before these cars are actually safe useful


----------



## getawaycar

What the hell is the point of an AUTOPILOT if you always have to be paying attention to it?

The term is highly misleading and moronic because only a moron would design a "self-driving" car
and call it self-driving or autopilot when it actually CANNOT drive itself without constant human supervision.


----------



## Amos69

getawaycar said:


> What is the point of an AUTOPILOT if you always have to be paying attention to it?
> 
> The term is highly misleading and @@@@@@ed because only a @@@@@@ would design a self-driving system
> that actually CANNOT drive itself without constant supervision.


In case you don't understand this is all experimental. They are trying, but hung up on a possibly impossible problem.


----------



## kingcorey321

getawaycar said:


> What is the point of an AUTOPILOT if you always have to be paying attention to it?
> 
> The term is highly misleading and moronic because only a moron would design a "self-driving" car
> and call it self-driving or autopilot when it actually CANNOT drive itself without constant human supervision.


Your question is the same as having my wife cut the grass. Or water the flowers so on .
She is lucky shes good at ((((())))))))) makes up for things .


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah he's built a billion dollar tech company that just launched the first Americans into space from American soil in 10 years.... He's a complete idiot....
> 
> View attachment 469495
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE You said that right. If I could have had that much dumbass for just a year I wouldn't have to fight Florida unemployment......EVER.


----------



## getawaycar

Amos69 said:


> In case you don't understand this is all experimental. They are trying, but hung up on a possibly impossible problem.


Experimental with human guinea pigs? When did Musk ever claim it to be experimental?
Something that is sold to any member of the public who wants to buy it in the open market is not an experiment, it is a commercial product.

The system is falsely advertised as self-driving when in fact it is not.
By definition an SDC should require very little if any human supervision.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

getawaycar said:


> Experimental with human guinea pigs? When did Musk ever claim it to be experimental?
> Something that is sold to any member of the public who wants to buy it in the open market is not an experiment, it is a commercial product.
> 
> The system is falsely advertised as self-driving when in fact it is not.
> By definition an SDC should require very little if any human supervision.


You have to realize that Elon Musk is a showman; a salesman. And a brilliant one at that. He gets people to pay thousands of dollars for functionality that nearly works, and "will definitely be ready at some point in the future when the software is finished".

I think that most rational and lucid people realize that the "self-driving" part of his cars is just a gimmick, albeit a very expensive gimmick. It is sad that people who didn't realise this have indeed won the Darwin Award while reading the newspaper, catching up on Facebook, watching videos on their phones etc while driving down the highway in "full auto" mode. But these people are the exception.


----------



## getawaycar

The Gift of Fish said:


> You have to realize that Elon Musk is a showman; a salesman. And a brilliant one at that. He gets people to pay thousands of dollars for functionality that nearly works, and "will definitely be ready at some point in the future when the software is finished".
> 
> *I think that most rational and lucid people realize that the "self-driving" part of his cars is just a gimmick*, albeit a very expensive gimmick. It is sad that people who didn't realise this have indeed won the Darwin Award while reading the newspaper, catching up on Facebook, watching videos on their phones etc while driving down the highway in "full auto" mode. But these people are the exception.


You got that right. The self-diving car is indeed a gimmick and scam,
albeit a dangerous one that has costed people their lives.

But who cares about public safety, as long as someone can make a buck selling their brilliant scam to idiots its all good.
Musk is indeed a brilliant con artist.


----------



## ColdRider

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah he's built a billion dollar tech company that just launched the first Americans into space from American soil in 10 years.... He's a complete idiot....
> 
> View attachment 469495


----------



## _Tron_

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah he's built a billion dollar tech company that just launched the first Americans into space from American soil in 10 years....





getawaycar said:


> But who cares about public safety, as long as someone can make a buck selling their brilliant scam to idiots its all good.
> Musk is indeed a brilliant con artist.


Unless the OP is himself a dumbass, the title is probably geared to make the natives restless. None the less it has a point. 'Auto pilot' has been pushed by Tesla too far and too fast. Why? Bottom line, it's the way Musk's mind is wired. He is pedal to the metal on all his projects, and if he wasn't we wouldn't have all the amazing products he has catalyzed. You have to take the good with the bad.

Autopilot is the weak link in the product line in terms of product safety. Cadillac, for example, has taken a far more rational approach by only allowing AP to function on pre-mapped highways. It also tracks that the driver's eyes are on the road, and can even detect if the driver has been drinking.... and shuts off if any of those conditions become true.

Still, at the end of the day it is the driver that is accountable. What's most dangerous about AP is the human tendency to let down the guard when all has been going well for a time. This will likely continue until all vehicles on the road are autonomous. I have two Teslas on order... both sans AP. I simply don't trust myself with the tech.

Oh, btw, falling into the 'Musk is a con artist' trap simply means you are unable to think for yourself and have been swallowing that line put out by the ignorant and the ones threatened by the future.


----------



## Madisoy

Single Malt said:


>


Aksuralee digitalTrends is dumbass 
https://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/tesla-is-dying-and-this-is-how-it-will-end/


----------



## DriverMark

(shrug) ...... I see accidents just about daily from idiots that are driving themselves.

See folks getting slapped with DIU just about every night I'm out driving nights and bar closing.

Tesla has less than a dozen or so accidents over the last year or two and now he is an idiot. Seems every incident is front page headlines if a Tesla and SDC is involved.

He is the front running innovator of his generation.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Dumbasssittingonbillionsabouttobetrillion


----------



## Amos69

sellkatsell44 said:


> *#*Dumbasssittingonbillionsabouttobetrillion


*FIFY*



Amos69 said:


> *FIFY*


Still not going to be any level 5 SDC in this decade.


----------



## ColdRider

This is from a different, fatal wreck. Holy shit, it's like crushing an aluminum can. &#128552;


----------



## sellkatsell44

Amos69 said:


> *FIFY*
> 
> 
> Still not going to be any level 5 SDC in this decade.


I honestly don't know, I would say mass no. But my tiny brain can't comprehend the possibilities with AI.

I'm just all for zero emissions and lowering carbon footprint.


----------



## Amos69

sellkatsell44 said:


> I honestly don't know, I would say mass no. But my tiny brain can't comprehend the possibilities with AI.
> 
> I'm just all for zero emissions and lowering carbon footprint.


I mentioned before that I found Tesla cars to feel soulless I have never owned one, but like you I have lots of friends who do or have. I borrowed a P85D for a weekend trip down to stumptown and around. A very nice car, and well built but so modern and clean (not dirty but setup and ergonomics) that I just didn't really care for it. Conversely I owned a Fiskar Karma which my friend drove for that weekend. The Fiskar Karma was a much more well rounded electric car. I know Henrik is working on another EV project, I do hope this time he gets a broader release without the funding issues that doomed the Karma project. I sold that Karma after two years for $30,000 more than I bought it for.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Amos69 said:


> I mentioned before that I found Tesla cars to feel soulless I have never owned one, but like you I have lots of friends who do or have. I borrowed a P85D for a weekend trip down to stumptown and around. A very nice car, and well built but so modern and clean (not dirty but setup and ergonomics) that I just didn't really care for it. Conversely I owned a Fiskar Karma which my friend drove for that weekend. The Fiskar Karma was a much more well rounded electric car. I know Henrik is working on another EV project, I do hope this time he gets a broader release without the funding issues that doomed the Karma project. I sold that Karma after two years for $30,000 more than I bought it for.


I don't think they're soulless but they're definitely Apple like.

It would be awesome if there's a way to outfit more Tesla engineering into classics. There was a 911 that was outfitted with a Tesla interior...


----------



## Amos69

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't think they're soulless but they're definitely Apple like.
> 
> It would be awesome if there's a way to outfit more Tesla engineering into classics. There was a 911 that was outfitted with a Tesla interior...


There are many companies converting classics to electrical vehicles Specifically there is a company in FLA that does Porsche products.

I wouldn't wish a Tesla interior on my worst enemy. Running gear and technology on the other hand.


----------



## SHalester

Amos69 said:


> Running gear and technology on the other hand.


...what I don't understand with a nicely designed vehicle, they put a large SQUARE screen inside. Kills the look, from the outside. Still, tho from the outside S model rocks. Inside, not so much.


----------



## Amos69

The interior of the Karma

Tesla makes good cars, but the overly modern and sparse interiors are a real turn off to most car guys. My friend with the P85D that I would borrow sold it and replaced it with an R35MY


----------



## SHalester

Amos69 said:


> Tesla makes good cars


agreed. but the interior they opted for spartan and square vs nice leather and curves. That said, still want one. Model 3, maybe. The problem is neither of my current vehicles are due to be replaced. A good thing I suppose. A model 3 would be a huge improvement over my wife's precious prius.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

_Tron_ said:


> He is pedal to the metal on all his projects, and if he wasn't we wouldn't have all the amazing products he has catalyzed. You have to take the good with the bad.


No, you don't. Being pedal to the metal is fine. I definitely respect what he has accomplished in terms of technological developments. That is no excuse to sell technology to the public that is not ready for public use, though, especially when that technology can kill people when it malfunctions. I don't have a problem with him aggressively developing self-driving technology. I have a major problem with him selling it to the public when it still has significant functional flaws, though, and after seeing this video, it is difficult to argue that it doesn't have significant functional flaws.

I'm interested to hear the explanation for exactly what went wrong here.......if an explanation is ever provided. I know it seems obvious to say this, but this shouldn't happen. I've been saying for a long time that there are a lot of difficult challenges to overcome in order to make Level-5 (fully autonomous) self-driving cars a reality, and I am skeptical that anybody will be able to overcome those challenges in the near future. What is shown in this video is _*NOT*_ one of those challenges, though. This is something that I thought was already solved. All that was required in this scenario was to detect a large, stationary object blocking the road ahead and not run into it. That is as rudimentary as it gets for self-driving cars. It doesn't get any more basic than "Don't run into large stationary object." I would expect a college student to be able to write functional code for that. It is not a significant challenge.

So what happened? How did the car screw up that bad? There are two options that I can think of:

1. Sensor failure. The sensors that are used to detect objects in the road ahead weren't working correctly and the software did not receive the correct data.

2. Software failure. The sensors were working fine, but the software either did not interpret the sensor data correctly or did not act correctly upon that data.

Both of these are really software problems. Even if the root cause is a sensor failure, the software should be able to detect the failure of such a critical sensor and either not allow the autopilot to be engaged or prompt the driver to take control of the vehicle if the autopilot is already engaged. If they didn't have any software checks in place for such a critical sensor, then that is just sloppy design.


----------

